# Where can I purchase the tapes?



## beach (May 12, 2000)

I think I would really like to buy these tapes. Is there a website I can go to?Thanks.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Click on the Blue box on the upper left that says "Home of Mike's Tapes which is: www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2001)

On this board there is a little box on the upper left side of the screen that flashes "home of mikes tapes and ibs audioprogram.com" and a few other things. Just click on it.


----------

